# yanmar 1700



## hardrock (Nov 5, 2010)

Hello guys, I am looking at a yanmar 1700 with 800 hours. It looks and runs great. There are no oil or water leaks and everything works. It has been in a garage since new and the paint looks good. Tires are almost like new and he wants $2800.Is this a good deal? any comments would be welcome. Thanks,Ray


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

hardrock said:


> Hello guys, I am looking at a yanmar 1700 with 800 hours. It looks and runs great. There are no oil or water leaks and everything works. It has been in a garage since new and the paint looks good. Tires are almost like new and he wants $2800.Is this a good deal? any comments would be welcome. Thanks,Ray


The tractor is a grey market sold in Japan from 1975-79 so it's US life may have been in a garage but and maybe whole life. Assuming this is an individual owner you trust and the tractor checks out good good in my opinion that is a good price.


----------

